# High Pitch Squeak under boost



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
I recently removed my forge spacer (2 days ago to be exact). I am now noticing a high pitched squeal as my turbo begins to kick in. It sounds almost like a high pitch flute note but then seems to disappear once I hit full boost. This occurs when I am at 4,000 - 5,000 rpm's and then mash the pedal. It may just be my paranoia but the car seems to accelerate slower than it used to under full boost. I have a DSG and in sport mode the car would stay in gear at 4,000 - 5,000 rpm's at half throttle. Now it seems it is downshifting right after I am at 1/3 throttle. Could this be the transmission trying to compensate for loss in boost? Unfortunately I do not have a boost gauge or pressure tester. Any ideas what the problem could be? Blown DV? Boost leak somewhere? I am pretty sure I bolted the DV back on tight and I didn't notice any tears in the diaphram. Figure I will do some logs of boost later after work. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

By the way, DV is OEM revision C

_Modified by LayZzzee8 at 2:19 PM 10-5-2009_
VAGCOM showed no boost issues


_Modified by LayZzzee8 at 11:37 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (LayZzzee8)*

Could be diverted vavle that is an older version. More likely it could be your PCV. Mine made cool noises before I got the BSH fix. YOu didn't happen to install a Neuspeed intake at the same time as your spacer, because my intake squeels lol.


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (SocksA3)*

I've had the neuspeed intake in for about 2 months with no squeal. Took out the spacer and now I have a squeal. Did some more tests on the way home from work. Happens at 3500rpm. I have the eurojet pcv fix installed.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (LayZzzee8)*

yeah, its either ur DV is loose, or ur neuspeed.

mine sounds like a turkey without my spacer... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (Krieger)*

Wouldn't a loose DV cause a CEL? I know I got two bolts on tight but that top one is a bitch. No CEL. Anyone else have squeals with a neuspeed intake? 
I can make the DV do the flutter if I go full throttle in neutral and then let off and hit full throttle again. No squeak when I do that. DV I obviously working fine when I do that.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (LayZzzee8)*

Its normal with the NS intake. I guess the spacer fixes it, anyone still get it with the rev D DV?


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (GTI2Slow)*

Ok so I'm not crazy. Thanks GTI2Slow. Hopefully my paranoia will subside and the car will feel quicker.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (LayZzzee8)*

i have this problem too...i thought it was my AWE boost gauge but it's not...i replace my NS filterwith AEM dry filter and it's not.
It might be the DV i have...sigh ****ing 2.0t tfsi engine :*(


----------



## MK3Serge (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (mkim)*

my intake squeals. forge DV no spacer. sometimes shell whistle till about 13-15 lbs of boost, sometimes shell chirp or gurgle like a turkey lol and at full boost when i release the throttle its just a high pitched blow-off sound..prety interesting noises lol


----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (MK3Serge)*

NS=Turkey Caller


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (SchneidyP845)*


_Quote »_Its normal with the NS intake. I guess the spacer fixes it, anyone still get it with the rev D DV?


I have Rev D diverter and still get squeel, I added the cold air extension and now that the filter is out of the engine bay its really loud lol. Like mentioned earlier car makes all kinds of fun noises under load. Squeel then DSG fart when I shift then "blow off" sound from intake when I lift....or under light throttle you get a neat sucking noise from the intake too...


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_ Squeel then DSG fart when I shift then "blow off" sound from intake when I lift....or under light throttle you get a neat sucking noise from the intake too...

DSG fart is my favorite noise! People kept asking me what kind of exhaust I had on the car at H2O. It wasn't the exhaust making the sound, its the DSG shifting.
I just can't stand the duck call under medium to WOT. It seems to be doing it more over the past few days.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (LayZzzee8)*

back to hear some answers but guess no one has a good solid problem solver for this








maybe we all need to ditch the NS and get the carbonio?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (mkim)*

get a spacer. when i got my spacer my intake went to sounding sexy.
all you hear is the turbo spool, then a massive blowoff sound. no more WOOOOMMMPPPP and turky calling noises. ftw


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (Krieger)*

but i just bought myself a rev d oem dv


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (mkim)*

and u can still use it.. all it does it let some boost out when u let off the gas so ur intake doesnt squeek and attract fat birds... aka turkeys.


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

your car has a supercharger...
but really it could be a tinyyyy boost leak


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_get a spacer. when i got my spacer my intake went to sounding sexy.
all you hear is the turbo spool, then a massive blowoff sound. no more WOOOOMMMPPPP and turky calling noises. ftw


Spacer = bad for turbo, especially when it flutters if you have a CAI. You can get the same effect without the spacer if you have a CAI and put the car in neutral. Slam on the gas, let off and then floor it again. DV starts going into overdrive activating and deactivating. It can't be good for the turbo or the DV.
It's also quite annoying as the MKV's have an electronically controlled DV. It will make a hissing sound letting off the throttle at any boost level. If you let off the throttle halfway while cruising the DV valve will stay open for an abnormal amount of time. Since there is little to no boost at that point the spacer will hiss for 3-4 seconds and the only way to stop it is to give it more gas. 

But if anyone wants to buy my forge spacer make me an offer.


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_and u can still use it.. all it does it let some boost out when u let off the gas so ur intake doesnt squeek and attract fat birds... aka turkeys.


Newest DV isn't compatible with the forge spacer...


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: High Pitch Squeak under boost (LayZzzee8)*

63,000 miles on my turbo, and its been running with the spacer since they first came out... still going strong and boosting hard.








all it will do is make u run momentarily rich when u let off... its not gonna damage ur turbo... its just letting out boost that would have otherwise have been dumped into the system after the system was closed.


----------

